# Какие аминокислоты, витамины принимать при грыжах и протрузиях?



## Максим2Макс (17 Май 2017)

Добрый день!
Что лучше принимать порекомендуйте.
Благодарю


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Май 2017)

Аминокислоты и витамины никакого воздействия и влияния на протрузии и грыжи МПД не оказывают.


----------

